# Rollin 19"s



## 06SERMAN (Apr 28, 2007)

Anyone rolling 19" wheels? Would this be a good fit for the SE-R? Im about to get an 06 SE-R with 3K miles on it...


----------



## ALT-SER (Jan 24, 2007)

love the car and the stock wheels......why spend the money to change the already sexy wheels (unless you don't like them) when you could spend it on other performance/accessory parts?


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

If you do get 19s, you either have to get thinner tires (245/35/19) or have your speedo re-geared to account for the larger overall diameter.


----------



## 06SERMAN (Apr 28, 2007)

Dont get me wrong I love the look of the stock wheels, just looking to add my own flavor to it...


----------



## 06SERMAN (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I will look into it not for sure if I want to go that route yet....


----------



## 06SERMAN (Apr 28, 2007)

I have been doing my research on the 19's and I have seen 2 different sizes that websites have been using. 225/40 19 and 245/40 19. Which of these do you guys thing is the best? I have found my rims, PIAA forged which are REALLY HOT. Just have to decide on the tires. Let me know what you gys think.....


----------



## stretch_tim007 (Mar 25, 2005)

*Rollin on 19's*

I have test fitted a set of Enkei RPF2's that were 19X9. Now the style I didnt care for, but the fit itself was great. Had to re-adjust my coilovers, but the ride was outstanding. Personally, I think the look of a bigger wheel is nice, but you do get a little tight on the tire options and sizes. Also, remember that the stock wheels have a decent offset. (i am not sure, but I think its like a 42+) If you ever get a big brake system, you will need at least a 35+ offset to clear anything like a brembo or wilwood kit. Shop around and see whats out there. If you're not tracking the car then there's no reason to stay with something ultra light-weight. Hope you find something nice. Take some pics and post em up here and let us see what you do.

Good luck.


----------



## 06SERMAN (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks, Im looking at the Toyo Proxy 4's in 225/35ZR 19. with the Piaa Super Meshed Forged wheel....soon as they arrive I will post some pics...Thanks for the help...


----------



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

Have 19 x 8.5 RO_JA wheels with toyo T1R 245/35/19s, the fit is beautiful and the ride is PERFECT.


----------

